# S-L-O-W Doordash Night



## TWC (Oct 16, 2017)

I checked the DoorDash app yesterday just before leaving my day job and picked up a 6:30 to 8:30 shift. They were paying $1 per delivery extra pay last night, so I was feeling good about it. I arrived in the designated zone really early and was able to go into my schedule and modify the times, so it let me start dashing around 5:15PM. I was sitting right in the middle of one of their "hotspots" where the order are supposed to be plentiful. I almost immediately got a request to make a delivery. There was a little bit of a wait at the restaurant, so I got done with that one about 6:00PM.

After completing that delivery, things went radio silent. I went over two hours with no delivery requests. Zero. I was sitting in the parking lot of a huge mall that has a number of DD restaurants in it and is surrounded by other DD restaurants. The app showed me as being online and indicated it was looking for orders, but I got nothing.

My Dash was scheduled to end at 8:30, but I finally got fed up and just ended the Dash (probably should have done so sooner) around 8:10. I flipped on Ubereats and got three request over the next hour or so. I knocked those out and finally just gave up and called it a day.

Anybody else have this kind of experience with DoorDash? Is this a case of them scheduling too many drivers or just a lack of orders? I dashed on Tuesday night and stayed consistently busy. Though the payouts with DoorDash tend to be better per delivery in our area, UberEats seems to keep me busier.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I do DD some days when I don't want to deal with pax in my car.

I work the same area and same times consistently. Some days I will stay busy all block long.

Other days, same area, same block times and I will do as you did and end early in frustration


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I've heard complaints from merchants about DD, PM and GH...

Could be merchants sticking with the service that suits them best. Many merchants in your area, may have dropped Doordash.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

It was real slow for me yesterday 4 pings in 5.5 hours. Fortunately there’s a $12/hr guarantee but still disappointing. DD just started in Baltimore 2-3 weeks ago so I think it might take some time to catch on


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

The more reason to stack DD and GH at the same time or ++ Uber eats. That's the only way to increase your hourly take home pay. GH typically more busy in the Chicago market vs DD. DD is by far beat by GH in terms of volume of orders. GH has mileage plus guaranteed hourly rate.. One of the reasons why I prefer GH over DD.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> The more reason to stack DD and GH at the same time or ++ Uber eats. That's the only way to increase your hourly take home pay. GH typically more busy in the Chicago market vs DD. DD is by far beat by GH in terms of volume of orders. GH has mileage plus guaranteed hourly rate.. One of the reasons why I prefer GH over DD.


Yea that what I would usually do but this area only has DD.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> Yea that what I would usually do but this area only has DD.


I would mix it up with Eats then.. But not accept McDonald's orders.



Uberdriver2710 said:


> I've heard complaints from merchants about DD, PM and GH...
> 
> Could be merchants sticking with the service that suits them best. Many merchants in your area, may have dropped Doordash.


I have heard a complaint from restaurant owner about how high a Uber Eats cut is (30% from store retail cost). They dropped Eats and signed on DD.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> I would mix it up with Eats then.. But not accept McDonald's orders.
> 
> I have heard a complaint from restaurant owner about how high a Uber Eats cut is (30% from store retail cost). They dropped Eats and signed on DD.


I heard the same thing from an owner. He said smaller orders aren't even worth it for him


----------



## Greenghost2212 (Feb 7, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> The more reason to stack DD and GH at the same time or ++ Uber eats. That's the only way to increase your hourly take home pay. GH typically more busy in the Chicago market vs DD. DD is by far beat by GH in terms of volume of orders. GH has mileage plus guaranteed hourly rate.. One of the reasons why I prefer GH over DD.


I haven't done GH yet but DD keeps me busy especially up north and Skokie.


----------

